# High cpu usage of X in new kernel

## johny007

Hello,

I've just compiled my new kernel to include module for wifi card. My previous kernel was 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (genkernel from gentoo cd), now I've got 2.6.22 manualy downloaded from kernel.org. Everything seems to be working fine, despite of this high cpu usage when I use X. Even when I do completely nothing it's about 1%, when I start moving console window faster (with 'top' running in it) it goes up to 60%, sometimes even more. I haven't noticed it when I used my previous kernel (still got it installed), and I'm a bit worried about it. I've got Intel Core 2 Duo (Santa Rossa), a laptop. Is it possible that somehow kernel doesn't use both CPUs? I think that I saw the message CPU0 .... CPU1 during booting. 

Where can I check it? How can I solve this problem?

----------

## Corona688

cat /proc/cpuinfo to see how many CPU cores your system thinks it has.  There should be a seperate listing for each core.

----------

## Paapaa

Also check if your display drivers are working properly with acceleration.

----------

## johny007

/proc/cpuinfo states that i've got 2 processors:

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7300  @ 2.00GHz

stepping        : 10

cpu MHz         : 1995.159

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3992.41

clflush size    : 64

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7300  @ 2.00GHz

stepping        : 10

cpu MHz         : 1995.159

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3990.01

clflush size    : 64

```

I've got nvidia drivers installed (from nvidia.com), and I think they work properly because I can run opengl screen saver smoothly (on my other pc, where I don't have them installed they work terribly slow)... so I still don't know what causes this high cpu usage :/

----------

## eccerr0r

Just some guesses:

MTRR support missing?  AGPGART?

ACPI or CPUFreq using power save modes on default?

Did X end up using another video driver or is it using the same driver under both kernels?

hmm..not quite enough data at the moment... did you try diffing the two .configs to see if anything is weird?

----------

## johny007

Here are my .config files:

Old kernel (genkernel):

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5

# Wed Aug  8 01:19:31 2007

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

# CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

# CONFIG_TASK_XACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_LSF=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

CONFIG_M686=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_PPRO_FENCE=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_I8K=m

CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=m

CONFIG_DELL_RBU=m

CONFIG_DCDBAS=m

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G=y

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G_OPT is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_1G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_BOOT_IOREMAP=y

CONFIG_REGPARM=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_100=y

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=100

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP=y

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=m

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF=y

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=m

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN=m

CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL=m

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=m

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_SCx200=m

CONFIG_SCx200HR_TIMER=m

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PD6729=m

CONFIG_I82092=m

CONFIG_I82365=m

CONFIG_TCIC=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=m

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_FWMARK is not set

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH_CACHED is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE is not set

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTE_INFO is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NETBIOS_NS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_PPTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_H323=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_SIP=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_PPTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_H323=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

#

# Bridge: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

CONFIG_ATM=m

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=m

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP is not set

CONFIG_ATM_LANE=m

CONFIG_ATM_MPOA=m

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=m

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=y

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_JIFFIES is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_GETTIMEOFDAY=y

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_CPU is not set

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_ATM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF=y

CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT=m

CONFIG_GACT_PROB=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT=m

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND is not set

CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

#

# Network testing

#

CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=m

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

CONFIG_IRDA=m

#

# IrDA protocols

#

CONFIG_IRLAN=m

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

#

# IrDA options

#

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

#

# SIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

#

# Dongle support

#

CONFIG_DONGLE=y

CONFIG_ESI_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACTISYS_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TEKRAM_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TOIM3232_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_LITELINK_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MA600_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_GIRBIL_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MCP2120_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_OLD_BELKIN_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACT200L_DONGLE=m

#

# Old SIR device drivers

#

#

# Old Serial dongle support

#

#

# FIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR=m

CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR=m

CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR=m

CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR=m

CONFIG_ALI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VLSI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VIA_FIR=m

CONFIG_MCS_FIR=m

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

# CONFIG_BT_CMTP is not set

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PARPORT=m

#

# Parallel IDE high-level drivers

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

#

# Parallel IDE protocol modules

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK6=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPATC8=y

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

CONFIG_TIFM_CORE=m

CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1=m

CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP=m

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE_MAX_HWIFS=8

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS=y

#

# Note: most of these also require special kernel boot parameters

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_4DRIVES=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI14XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DTC2278=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HT6560B=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_QD65XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMC8672=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=m

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS_DEBUG is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX=m

# CONFIG_AIC94XX_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP=m

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A=m

CONFIG_SCSI_STEX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

CONFIG_SCSI_T128=m

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F=m

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_MAX_TAGS=8

CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500=m

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=m

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=m

CONFIG_SATA_MV=m

CONFIG_SATA_NV=m

CONFIG_PDC_ADMA=m

CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR=m

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=m

CONFIG_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_SATA_ULI=m

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE=m

CONFIG_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_QDI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID456=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID5_RESHAPE=y

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_MD_FAULTY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_EMC=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR=m

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=m

CONFIG_FUSION_FC=m

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

CONFIG_FUSION_LAN=m

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

#

# I2O device support

#

CONFIG_I2O=m

# CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES is not set

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=m

CONFIG_NET_SB1000=m

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

CONFIG_PHYLIB=m

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY=m

CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY=m

CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY=m

CONFIG_LXT_PHY=m

CONFIG_CICADA_PHY=m

CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY=m

CONFIG_SMSC_PHY=m

CONFIG_FIXED_PHY=m

CONFIG_FIXED_MII_10_FDX=y

CONFIG_FIXED_MII_100_FDX=y

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL=m

CONFIG_SUNGEM=m

CONFIG_CASSINI=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_EL1=m

CONFIG_EL2=m

CONFIG_ELPLUS=m

CONFIG_EL16=m

CONFIG_EL3=m

CONFIG_3C515=m

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_TYPHOON=m

CONFIG_LANCE=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC=y

CONFIG_WD80x3=m

CONFIG_ULTRA=m

CONFIG_SMC9194=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL=y

CONFIG_NI52=m

CONFIG_NI65=m

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_DE2104X=m

CONFIG_TULIP=m

CONFIG_TULIP_MWI=y

CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO=y

CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI=y

CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI_HW_MITIGATION=y

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

CONFIG_ULI526X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_AT1700=m

CONFIG_DEPCA=m

CONFIG_HP100=m

CONFIG_NET_ISA=y

CONFIG_E2100=m

CONFIG_EWRK3=m

CONFIG_EEXPRESS=m

CONFIG_EEXPRESS_PRO=m

CONFIG_HPLAN_PLUS=m

CONFIG_HPLAN=m

CONFIG_LP486E=m

CONFIG_ETH16I=m

CONFIG_NE2000=m

CONFIG_ZNET=m

CONFIG_SEEQ8005=m

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

# CONFIG_PCNET32_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=m

# CONFIG_AMD8111E_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE=m

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_AC3200=m

CONFIG_APRICOT=m

CONFIG_B44=m

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_CS89x0=m

CONFIG_DGRS=m

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=m

CONFIG_FEALNX=m

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

CONFIG_SIS900=m

CONFIG_EPIC100=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO=y

CONFIG_TLAN=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO=y

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_NAPI=y

CONFIG_NET_POCKET=y

CONFIG_ATP=m

CONFIG_DE600=m

CONFIG_DE620=m

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

# CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I is not set

CONFIG_DL2K=m

CONFIG_E1000=m

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT is not set

CONFIG_NS83820=m

CONFIG_HAMACHI=m

CONFIG_YELLOWFIN=m

CONFIG_R8169=m

# CONFIG_R8169_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_R8169_VLAN=y

CONFIG_SIS190=m

CONFIG_SKGE=m

CONFIG_SKY2=m

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY=m

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

CONFIG_BNX2=m

CONFIG_QLA3XXX=m

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1=m

CONFIG_IXGB=m

# CONFIG_IXGB_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_S2IO_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_MYRI10GE=m

#

# Token Ring devices

#

CONFIG_TR=y

CONFIG_IBMTR=m

CONFIG_IBMOL=m

CONFIG_IBMLS=m

CONFIG_3C359=m

CONFIG_TMS380TR=m

CONFIG_TMSPCI=m

CONFIG_SKISA=m

CONFIG_PROTEON=m

CONFIG_ABYSS=m

CONFIG_SMCTR=m

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_ARLAN is not set

# CONFIG_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IBMTR=m

#

# Wan interfaces

#

CONFIG_WAN=y

CONFIG_HOSTESS_SV11=m

CONFIG_COSA=m

CONFIG_DSCC4=m

CONFIG_DSCC4_PCISYNC=y

CONFIG_DSCC4_PCI_RST=y

CONFIG_LANMEDIA=m

CONFIG_SEALEVEL_4021=m

CONFIG_HDLC=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW_ETH=m

CONFIG_HDLC_CISCO=m

CONFIG_HDLC_FR=m

CONFIG_HDLC_PPP=m

#

# X.25/LAPB support is disabled

#

CONFIG_PCI200SYN=m

CONFIG_WANXL=m

CONFIG_PC300=m

CONFIG_PC300_MLPPP=y

#

# Cyclades-PC300 MLPPP support is disabled.

#

#

# Refer to the file README.mlppp, provided by PC300 package.

#

CONFIG_N2=m

CONFIG_C101=m

CONFIG_FARSYNC=m

CONFIG_DLCI=m

CONFIG_DLCI_COUNT=24

CONFIG_DLCI_MAX=8

CONFIG_SDLA=m

CONFIG_SBNI=m

CONFIG_SBNI_MULTILINE=y

#

# ATM drivers

#

# CONFIG_ATM_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANAI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252 is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IA is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_MAYBE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HE is not set

CONFIG_FDDI=y

CONFIG_DEFXX=m

CONFIG_SKFP=m

CONFIG_HIPPI=y

CONFIG_ROADRUNNER=m

# CONFIG_ROADRUNNER_LARGE_RINGS is not set

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_SLHC=m

CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y

CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6=y

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN=m

#

# Old ISDN4Linux

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_I4L is not set

#

# CAPI subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON is not set

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20=m

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS_BOOL=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS=m

#

# CAPI hardware drivers

#

#

# Active AVM cards

#

CONFIG_CAPI_AVM=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1ISA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCIV4=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1ISA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_AVM_CS=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1PCI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_C4=m

#

# Active Eicon DIVA Server cards

#

CONFIG_CAPI_EICON=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_BRIPCI=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_PRIPCI=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_DIVACAPI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_USERIDI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_MAINT=m

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=m

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_ATIXL=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_USB=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_232=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX=m

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ELO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MK712 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_PENMOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHRIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHWIN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_FOURPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACCENT=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_BOCA=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_HUB6=m

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_PPDEV=m

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=m

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

CONFIG_DTLK=m

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=m

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=m

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=m

CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS=m

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON=m

CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=m

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I830=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

CONFIG_DRM_MGA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SIS=m

CONFIG_DRM_VIA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE=m

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

CONFIG_MWAVE=m

# CONFIG_SCx200_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO=m

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_OCORES=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4=m

CONFIG_SCx200_ACB=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3=m

CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA=m

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875=m

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS=m

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

#

# Video Capture Adapters

#

#

# Video Capture Adapters

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

#

# V4L USB devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVIDEO=m

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER=m

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_W9968CF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_CADET is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_AZTECH is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMR2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TERRATEC is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TRUST is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ZOLTRIX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB_IMAC=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_LCD_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

CONFIG_SPEAKUP=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_ACNTSA=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_ACNTPC=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_APOLLO=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_AUDPTR=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_BNS=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DECTLK=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DECEXT=y

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DECPC is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DTLK=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_KEYPC=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_LTLK=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_SFTSYN=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_SPKOUT=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_TXPRT=y

#

# Enter the 3 to 6 character keyword from the list above, or none for no default synthesizer on boot up.

#

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_VX_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

CONFIG_SND_MTS64=m

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

#

# ISA devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AD1848_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4231_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_ADLIB=m

CONFIG_SND_AD1816A=m

CONFIG_SND_AD1848=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS100=m

CONFIG_SND_AZT2320=m

CONFIG_SND_CMI8330=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4231=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4232=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4236=m

CONFIG_SND_DT019X=m

CONFIG_SND_ES968=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1688=m

CONFIG_SND_ES18XX=m

CONFIG_SND_GUS_SYNTH=m

CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC=m

CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME=m

CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX=m

CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE=m

CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2=m

CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848=m

CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231=m

CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X=m

CONFIG_SND_MIRO=m

CONFIG_SND_SB8=m

CONFIG_SND_SB16=m

CONFIG_SND_SBAWE=m

CONFIG_SND_SB16_CSP=y

CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY=m

CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE=m

CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT=m

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AD1889=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS300=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS4000=m

CONFIG_SND_ALI5451=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8810=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8820=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8830=m

CONFIG_SND_AZT3328=m

CONFIG_SND_BT87X=m

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X_OVERCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_SND_CA0106=m

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4281=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP=y

CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO=m

CONFIG_SND_DARLA20=m

CONFIG_SND_GINA20=m

CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20=m

CONFIG_SND_DARLA24=m

CONFIG_SND_GINA24=m

CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24=m

CONFIG_SND_MONA=m

CONFIG_SND_MIA=m

CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G=m

CONFIG_SND_INDIGO=m

CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO=m

CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1370=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1371=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1938=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1968=m

CONFIG_SND_FM801=m

# CONFIG_SND_FM801_TEA575X_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDSP=m

CONFIG_SND_HDSPM=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1712=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

CONFIG_SND_KORG1212=m

CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3=m

CONFIG_SND_MIXART=m

CONFIG_SND_NM256=m

CONFIG_SND_PCXHR=m

CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE=m

CONFIG_SND_RME32=m

CONFIG_SND_RME96=m

CONFIG_SND_RME9652=m

CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES=m

CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM=m

CONFIG_SND_VX222=m

CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI=m

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

#

# USB devices

#

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y=m

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET=m

CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF=m

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_U132_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_CS=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=y

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_WACOM=m

CONFIG_USB_ACECAD=m

CONFIG_USB_KBTAB=m

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN=m

CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN_EGALAX=y

CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN_PANJIT=y

CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN_3M=y

CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN_ITM=y

CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN_ETURBO=y

CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE=y

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

CONFIG_USB_XPAD=m

CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE=m

CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2=m

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH=m

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7720=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7840=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB=y

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX=m

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETMOTORCONTROL=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN=m

CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA_CON=y

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR=m

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_CXACRU=m

CONFIG_USB_UEAGLEATM=m

CONFIG_USB_XUSBATM=m

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD=m

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

CONFIG_INFINIBAND=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_MAD is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_ACCESS is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_ADDR_TRANS=y

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_MTHCA=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_MTHCA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_AMSO1100=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_AMSO1100_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_SRP=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_ISER=m

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=m

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=m

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=m

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=m

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=m

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL=y

#

# RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553=m

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742=m

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86=m

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020=m

#

# DMA Engine support

#

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

#

# DMA Clients

#

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

#

# DMA Devices

#

CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=m

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

CONFIG_GFS2_FS=y

CONFIG_GFS2_FS_LOCKING_NOLOCK=y

CONFIG_GFS2_FS_LOCKING_DLM=y

CONFIG_OCFS2_FS=y

CONFIG_OCFS2_DEBUG_MASKLOG=y

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_VMCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_VMALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=m

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_DLM=y

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RWSEMS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_UNWIND_INFO is not set

CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

#

# Page alloc debug is incompatible with Software Suspend on i386

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_AUDIT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

----------

## johny007

New kernel: (sorry for 2nd post, but it seems that previous has been somehow cut)

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.22

# Thu Aug  9 18:00:58 2007

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_QUICKLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

# CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASK_XACCT is not set

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_LSF=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT is not set

# CONFIG_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS is not set

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_MVIAC7=y

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_MODEL=4

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=m

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G=y

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G_OPT is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G_OPT is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_1G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_NR_QUICK=1

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_BOOT_IOREMAP=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_100=y

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=100

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP=y

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_BAY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_APM=m

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF=y

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=m

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN=m

CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL=m

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=m

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_SCx200=m

CONFIG_SCx200HR_TIMER=m

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PD6729=m

CONFIG_I82092=m

CONFIG_I82365=m

CONFIG_TCIC=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=m

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

# CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH_CACHED is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE is not set

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTE_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_ENABLED is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH=m

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MH is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

#

# Bridge: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_MSG is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_SHA1 is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5=y

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

CONFIG_ATM=m

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=m

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP is not set

CONFIG_ATM_LANE=m

CONFIG_ATM_MPOA=m

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=m

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=y

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_ATM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF=y

CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT=m

CONFIG_GACT_PROB=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT=m

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND is not set

CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

#

# Network testing

#

CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=m

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

CONFIG_IRDA=m

#

# IrDA protocols

#

CONFIG_IRLAN=m

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

#

# IrDA options

#

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

#

# SIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

#

# Dongle support

#

CONFIG_DONGLE=y

CONFIG_ESI_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACTISYS_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TEKRAM_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TOIM3232_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_LITELINK_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MA600_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_GIRBIL_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MCP2120_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_OLD_BELKIN_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACT200L_DONGLE=m

# CONFIG_KINGSUN_DONGLE is not set

#

# Old SIR device drivers

#

#

# Old Serial dongle support

#

#

# FIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR=m

CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR=m

CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR=m

CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR=m

CONFIG_ALI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VLSI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VIA_FIR=m

CONFIG_MCS_FIR=m

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

# CONFIG_BT_CMTP is not set

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

#

# Parallel IDE high-level drivers

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

#

# Parallel IDE protocol modules

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK6=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPATC8=y

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

CONFIG_TIFM_CORE=m

CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1=m

CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP=m

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE_MAX_HWIFS=8

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DELKIN=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS=y

#

# Note: most of these also require special kernel boot parameters

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_4DRIVES=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI14XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DTC2278 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HT6560B is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_QD65XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMC8672 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=m

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS_DEBUG is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX=m

# CONFIG_AIC94XX_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP=m

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A=m

CONFIG_SCSI_STEX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

CONFIG_SCSI_T128=m

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F=m

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_MAX_TAGS=8

CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500 is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SATA_MV=y

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

CONFIG_PDC_ADMA=y

CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR=y

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=y

CONFIG_SATA_SX4=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIS=y

CONFIG_SATA_ULI=y

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE=y

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_QDI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SIS=y

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND_VLB is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PLATFORM is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_EMC=m

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

#

# Controllers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

#

# I2O device support

#

CONFIG_I2O=m

# CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES is not set

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=m

CONFIG_NET_SB1000=m

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_PHYLIB=m

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY=m

CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY=m

CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY=m

CONFIG_LXT_PHY=m

CONFIG_CICADA_PHY=m

CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY=m

CONFIG_SMSC_PHY=m

# CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY is not set

CONFIG_FIXED_PHY=m

CONFIG_FIXED_MII_10_FDX=y

CONFIG_FIXED_MII_100_FDX=y

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL=m

CONFIG_SUNGEM=m

CONFIG_CASSINI=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_EL1=m

CONFIG_EL2=m

CONFIG_ELPLUS=m

CONFIG_EL16=m

CONFIG_EL3=m

CONFIG_3C515=m

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_TYPHOON=m

CONFIG_LANCE=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC=y

CONFIG_WD80x3=m

CONFIG_ULTRA=m

CONFIG_SMC9194=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL=y

CONFIG_NI52=m

CONFIG_NI65=m

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_DE2104X=m

CONFIG_TULIP=m

CONFIG_TULIP_MWI=y

CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO=y

CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI=y

CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI_HW_MITIGATION=y

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

CONFIG_ULI526X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_AT1700=m

CONFIG_DEPCA=m

CONFIG_HP100=m

CONFIG_NET_ISA=y

CONFIG_E2100=m

CONFIG_EWRK3=m

CONFIG_EEXPRESS=m

CONFIG_EEXPRESS_PRO=m

CONFIG_HPLAN_PLUS=m

CONFIG_HPLAN=m

CONFIG_LP486E=m

CONFIG_ETH16I=m

CONFIG_NE2000=m

CONFIG_ZNET=m

CONFIG_SEEQ8005=m

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

# CONFIG_PCNET32_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=m

# CONFIG_AMD8111E_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE=m

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_AC3200=m

CONFIG_APRICOT=m

CONFIG_B44=m

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_CS89x0=m

CONFIG_DGRS=m

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

CONFIG_FEALNX=m

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

CONFIG_SIS900=m

CONFIG_EPIC100=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO=y

CONFIG_TLAN=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO=y

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_NAPI=y

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

CONFIG_NET_POCKET=y

CONFIG_ATP=m

CONFIG_DE600=m

CONFIG_DE620=m

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

# CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I is not set

CONFIG_DL2K=m

CONFIG_E1000=y

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT is not set

CONFIG_NS83820=m

CONFIG_HAMACHI=m

CONFIG_YELLOWFIN=m

CONFIG_R8169=y

# CONFIG_R8169_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_R8169_VLAN=y

CONFIG_SIS190=m

CONFIG_SKGE=m

CONFIG_SKY2=m

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY=m

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

CONFIG_BNX2=m

CONFIG_QLA3XXX=m

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1=m

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1_1G is not set

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1_NAPI=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3 is not set

CONFIG_IXGB=m

# CONFIG_IXGB_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_S2IO_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_MYRI10GE=m

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_CORE is not set

CONFIG_TR=y

CONFIG_IBMTR=m

CONFIG_IBMOL=m

CONFIG_IBMLS=m

CONFIG_3C359=m

CONFIG_TMS380TR=m

CONFIG_TMSPCI=m

CONFIG_SKISA=m

CONFIG_PROTEON=m

CONFIG_ABYSS=m

CONFIG_SMCTR=m

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_DM9601 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IBMTR=m

CONFIG_WAN=y

CONFIG_HOSTESS_SV11=m

CONFIG_COSA=m

CONFIG_LANMEDIA=m

CONFIG_SEALEVEL_4021=m

CONFIG_HDLC=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW_ETH=m

CONFIG_HDLC_CISCO=m

CONFIG_HDLC_FR=m

CONFIG_HDLC_PPP=m

#

# X.25/LAPB support is disabled

#

CONFIG_PCI200SYN=m

CONFIG_WANXL=m

CONFIG_PC300=m

CONFIG_PC300_MLPPP=y

#

# Cyclades-PC300 MLPPP support is disabled.

#

#

# Refer to the file README.mlppp, provided by PC300 package.

#

# CONFIG_PC300TOO is not set

CONFIG_N2=m

CONFIG_C101=m

CONFIG_FARSYNC=m

CONFIG_DSCC4=m

CONFIG_DSCC4_PCISYNC=y

CONFIG_DSCC4_PCI_RST=y

CONFIG_DLCI=m

CONFIG_DLCI_MAX=8

CONFIG_SDLA=m

CONFIG_SBNI=m

CONFIG_SBNI_MULTILINE=y

CONFIG_ATM_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_ATM_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANAI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252 is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IA is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_MAYBE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HE is not set

CONFIG_FDDI=y

CONFIG_DEFXX=m

# CONFIG_DEFXX_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_SKFP=m

CONFIG_HIPPI=y

CONFIG_ROADRUNNER=m

# CONFIG_ROADRUNNER_LARGE_RINGS is not set

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_SLHC=m

CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y

CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6=y

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN=m

#

# Old ISDN4Linux

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_I4L is not set

#

# CAPI subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON is not set

CONFIG_CAPI_TRACE=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20=m

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS_BOOL=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS=m

#

# CAPI hardware drivers

#

#

# Active AVM cards

#

CONFIG_CAPI_AVM=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1ISA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCIV4=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1ISA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_AVM_CS=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1PCI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_C4=m

#

# Active Eicon DIVA Server cards

#

CONFIG_CAPI_EICON=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_BRIPCI=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_PRIPCI=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_DIVACAPI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_USERIDI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_MAINT=m

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=800

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_ATIXL=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ELO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MK712 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_PENMOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHRIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHWIN is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_UCB1400 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_COMPOSITE is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_FOURPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACCENT=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_BOCA=m

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXAR_ST16C554 is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_HUB6=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_PPDEV=m

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=m

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

CONFIG_DTLK=m

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=m

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=m

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=m

CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS=m

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON=m

CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=m

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I830=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

CONFIG_DRM_MGA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SIS=m

CONFIG_DRM_VIA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE=m

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

CONFIG_MWAVE=m

# CONFIG_SCx200_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO=m

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_OCORES=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4=m

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

CONFIG_SCx200_ACB=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3=m

CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA=m

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875=m

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVIDEO=m

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER=m

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_W9968CF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS=y

# CONFIG_RADIO_CADET is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_AZTECH is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMR2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TERRATEC is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TRUST is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ZOLTRIX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

CONFIG_DAB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_IMAC=y

# CONFIG_FB_HECUBA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_VX_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

CONFIG_SND_MTS64=m

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

# CONFIG_SND_PORTMAN2X4 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AD1848_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4231_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_ADLIB=m

CONFIG_SND_AD1816A=m

CONFIG_SND_AD1848=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS100=m

CONFIG_SND_AZT2320=m

CONFIG_SND_CMI8330=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4231=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4232=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4236=m

CONFIG_SND_DT019X=m

CONFIG_SND_ES968=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1688=m

CONFIG_SND_ES18XX=m

CONFIG_SND_GUS_SYNTH=m

CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC=m

CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME=m

CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX=m

CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE=m

CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2=m

CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848=m

CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231=m

CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X=m

CONFIG_SND_MIRO=m

CONFIG_SND_SB8=m

CONFIG_SND_SB16=m

CONFIG_SND_SBAWE=m

CONFIG_SND_SB16_CSP=y

CONFIG_SND_SB16_CSP_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY=m

CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE=m

CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT=m

CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AD1889=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS300=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS4000=m

CONFIG_SND_ALI5451=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8810=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8820=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8830=m

CONFIG_SND_AZT3328=m

CONFIG_SND_BT87X=m

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X_OVERCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_SND_CA0106=m

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4281=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP=y

CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO=m

CONFIG_SND_DARLA20=m

CONFIG_SND_GINA20=m

CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20=m

CONFIG_SND_DARLA24=m

CONFIG_SND_GINA24=m

CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24=m

CONFIG_SND_MONA=m

CONFIG_SND_MIA=m

CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G=m

CONFIG_SND_INDIGO=m

CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO=m

CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1370=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1371=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1938=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1968=m

CONFIG_SND_FM801=m

# CONFIG_SND_FM801_TEA575X_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDSP=m

CONFIG_SND_HDSPM=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1712=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

CONFIG_SND_KORG1212=m

CONFIG_SND_KORG1212_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3=m

CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXART=m

CONFIG_SND_NM256=m

CONFIG_SND_PCXHR=m

CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE=m

CONFIG_SND_RME32=m

CONFIG_SND_RME96=m

CONFIG_SND_RME9652=m

CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES=m

CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM=m

CONFIG_SND_VX222=m

CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

#

# USB devices

#

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y=m

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET=m

CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF=m

#

# System on Chip audio support

#

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

#

# HID Devices

#

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_U132_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_CS=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=y

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7720=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7840=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB=y

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX=m

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETMOTORCONTROL=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN=m

CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA_CON=y

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR=m

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_CXACRU=m

CONFIG_USB_UEAGLEATM=m

CONFIG_USB_XUSBATM=m

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

#

# MMC/SD Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD=m

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

CONFIG_INFINIBAND=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_MAD is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_ACCESS is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_ADDR_TRANS=y

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_MTHCA=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_MTHCA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_AMSO1100=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_AMSO1100_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_INFINIBAND is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB_CM is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_SRP=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_ISER=m

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=m

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=m

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL=y

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS is not set

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020=m

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

#

# DMA Engine support

#

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

#

# DMA Clients

#

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

#

# DMA Devices

#

CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=m

#

# Auxiliary Display support

#

# CONFIG_KS0108 is not set

#

# Virtualization

#

# CONFIG_KVM is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

CONFIG_GFS2_FS=y

CONFIG_GFS2_FS_LOCKING_NOLOCK=y

CONFIG_GFS2_FS_LOCKING_DLM=m

CONFIG_OCFS2_FS=y

CONFIG_OCFS2_DEBUG_MASKLOG=y

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_VMCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_BIND34 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=m

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Distributed Lock Manager

#

CONFIG_DLM=m

# CONFIG_DLM_DEBUG is not set

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_TIMER_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING=y

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

#

# Page alloc debug is incompatible with Software Suspend on i386

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_GEODE=m

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

# CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_AUDIT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

Sorry, but I'm compiling kernel for the first time, and I'm really not a "guru" about it :/

----------

## eccerr0r

two things - you should try using a stock .config and start from there if you're not sure.

Try to see if /proc/config exists in the old kernel when it's booted, copy that and use that for your new kernel config as a basis.

Too many things in the config that could cause problems, but it's hard to check for exactly what's causing the issue.  Perhaps the debug options?  Try disabling some of the debug options.

Are you accumulating lots of interrupts? cat /proc/interrupts

Are there tons of messages showing up in dmesg?

----------

## johny007

Dmesg gives me this:

```

Linux version 2.6.22 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #3 SMP Thu Aug 9 18:14:31 CEST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007ff90000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ff90000 - 000000007ff9e000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ff9e000 - 000000007fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fff0000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

1151MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 524176) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   524176

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   524176

On node 0 totalpages: 524176

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 2303 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 292497 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP 000FB430, 0014 (r0 ACPIAM)

ACPI: RSDT 7FF90000, 003C (r1 NEC              4000719 MSFT       97)

ACPI: FACP 7FF90200, 0084 (r2 AMITW  OEMFACP   4000719 MSFT       97)

ACPI: DSDT 7FF905B0, 6885 (r1  A0791 A0791000        0 INTL 20060113)

ACPI: FACS 7FF9E000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 7FF90390, 005C (r1 AMITW  OEMAPIC   4000719 MSFT       97)

ACPI: MCFG 7FF903F0, 003C (r1 AMITW  OEMMCFG   4000719 MSFT       97)

ACPI: SLIC 7FF90430, 0176 (r1 NEC              4000719 MSFT       97)

ACPI: OEMB 7FF9E040, 0061 (r1 AMITW  AMI_OEM   4000719 MSFT       97)

ACPI: HPET 7FF96E40, 0038 (r1 AMITW  OEMHPET   4000719 MSFT       97)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0xffffffff base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:7ee00000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 520081

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c05b6000 soft=c0596000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1995.077 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2072780k/2096704k available (3478k kernel code, 22720k reserved, 914k data, 256k init, 1179200k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe17000 - 0xfffff000   (1952 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc0551000 - 0xc0591000   ( 256 kB)

      .data : 0xc0465a2b - 0xc054a344   ( 914 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0465a2b   (3478 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3992.40 BogoMIPS (lpj=19962012)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7300  @ 2.00GHz stepping 0a

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c05b7000 soft=c0597000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3990.01 BogoMIPS (lpj=19950072)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7300  @ 2.00GHz stepping 0a

Total of 2 processors activated (7982.41 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=15

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=6

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P5._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P6._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 *15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed19fff has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: iomem range 0xfed50000-0xfed8ffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0a: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0a: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0d: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0d: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0d: iomem range 0x100000-0x7fffffff could not be reserved

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: f4000000-f7ffffff

  PREFETCH window: c0000000-cfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: fbe00000-fbefffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: f8000000-fbdfffff

  PREFETCH window: dc000000-dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: e000-efff

  MEM window: fbf00000-fbffffff

  PREFETCH window: 88000000-880fffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1186853759.830:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/W].

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.3.3

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLM 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.3.3

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

GFS2 (built Aug  8 2007 04:08:06) installed

Lock_Nolock (built Aug  8 2007 04:08:13) installed

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

0000:00:1a.7 EHCI: BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug ?) 01010001

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:07.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

eth0: RTL8169sc/8110sc at 0xf8820400, 00:1b:fc:41:a0:e7, IRQ 19

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH8M: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ICH8M: chipset revision 3

ICH8M: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hdb: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-L632D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: selected mode 0x42

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 3 ports 3 Gbps 0x7 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pio slum part 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8822100 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 219

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8822180 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 219

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8822200 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 219

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST910021AS, 3.06, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 195371568 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST910021AS       3.06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors (100030 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors (100030 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.1, id: 0xa3a0b3, caps: 0xa04713/0x10008

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

ReiserFS: sda2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda2: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda2: journal params: device sda2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda2: checking transaction log (sda2)

ReiserFS: sda2: replayed 939 transactions in 16 seconds

ReiserFS: sda2: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 256k freed

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000b880

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000bc00

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 19, io mem 0xf3fffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 18, io mem 0xf3fff800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.3 (0001 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[C] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

kobject_add failed for r8169 with -EEXIST, don't try to register things with the same name in the same directory.

 [<c031d039>]  [<c013ac54>]  [<c013c087>]  [<c0128c11>]  [<c0103c7e>]  =======================

iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.0.0d

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

usb 4-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 4-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 18, io base 0x0000b400

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 20, io base 0x0000b480

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 19, io base 0x0000b800

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[fbffe800-fbffefff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  100.14.11  Wed Jun 13 18:21:22 PDT 2007

sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:06:01.1 [1180:0822] (rev 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:01.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

mmc0: SDHCI at 0xfbfff000 irq 21 DMA

usb 7-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

iwl4965: Channel 14 [2.4GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 183 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 184 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 185 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 187 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 188 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 189 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 192 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 196 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 7 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 8 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 11 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 12 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 16 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 34 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 38 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 42 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 46 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 145 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 149 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 153 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 157 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 161 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 165 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

wmaster0: Selected rate control algorithm 'simple'

iwl4965: Unhandled INTA bits 0x04000000

iwl4965: Disabled INTA bits 0x04000000 were pending

iwl4965:    with FH_INT = 0x00010000

iwl4965: REPLY_CT_KILL_CONFIG_CMD succeeded

usb 7-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0018e000d2248f03]

ReiserFS: sda2: Removing [5 342234 0x0 SD]..done

ReiserFS: sda2: There were 1 uncompleted unlinks/truncates. Completed

ReiserFS: sda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda4: journal params: device sda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda4: checking transaction log (sda4)

ReiserFS: sda4: replayed 579 transactions in 12 seconds

ReiserFS: sda4: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 3068404k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3068404k

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

r8169: eth1: link down

hdb: selected mode 0x42

iwl4965: REPLY_ADD_STA failed

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:18:39:36:e5:22

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:18:39:36:e5:22 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:18:39:36:e5:22

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:18:39:36:e5:22 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 4-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WDC WD32 00JB-00KFA0      0000 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 27 00 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 27 00 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

ReiserFS: sdb1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sdb1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdb1: journal params: device sdb1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdb1: checking transaction log (sdb1)

ReiserFS: sdb1: replayed 524 transactions in 3 seconds

ReiserFS: sdb1: Using r5 hash to sort names

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sdb2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

```

and /proc/interrupts:

```

          CPU0       CPU1       

  0:         59          0   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:      32724          5   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  8:          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      rtc

  9:        146        144   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 12:     782383     829559   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 14:     175547          6   IO-APIC-edge      ide0

 16:    1181862          1   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb1, ohci1394, nvidia

 18:      80882       9939   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb4, uhci_hcd:usb5

 19:         36          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb3, uhci_hcd:usb7, eth1

 20:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb6

 21:     257874     205269   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb2, iwl4965, sdhci:slot0

 22:    3545912    2923966   IO-APIC-fasteoi   HDA Intel

219:      12563      29106   PCI-MSI-edge      ahci

NMI:          0          0 

LOC:    1975048    1975047 

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

```

Yeah, I think I'm going to recompile my kernel with old config and than try to improve it a bit.

----------

## alexkuzko

Were you able to find the reason/solution?

I experience the same on 2.6.21-suspend2-r7 i686 kernel. After some time of activity "X" usage topped to 90%+ and the only way to get rid of this is to restart X by Ctrl+Alt+Backspace...

----------

## johny007

Still haven't found the reason :/

I've recompiled the kernel with .config from genkernel, added support for wifi, but this time neither the problem has been solved nor the wifi card is working ;p

I don't have to restart X server, it rarely goes up to 90%. 

Sometimes, though, something similar happens after I close and open my laptop, the system works reaaaally slow, I can't do anything and have to restart it with power button...

----------

